# الي المهندس غسان



## ضياء الدين فراج (24 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم
انا اخذت دورتي الاوشا ودوره الناسب لكن محتار اقدم في اي شركه معظمهم بيطلب خبره واني ما اشتغلتش في المجال ده قبل كده ولكن انا بحبه وعندي خلفية كبيره عنه فارجوا راي حضرتك واعمل ايه حاليا 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2009)

ما هي الشركات المتاحة لديكم والتي تطلب مثل هذه الشهادات
حاول التقدم إليها وإقناع المسؤولين هناك بقدراتك فكثير من الأحيان يتم قبول ممن ليس لديهم خبرات بناء على المعلومات التي لدييه وقدرته على الاقناع
المهم هو المحاولة وعدم اليأس مسبقاً
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ضياء الدين فراج (25 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس علي الرد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2009)

لا شكر على واجب أخي ضياء
نحن بخدمتكم دوماً عندما يقدرنا الله على ذلك


----------



## ضياء الدين فراج (27 يناير 2009)

مهندس انا سمعت كلامك وعندي مقابله شخصيه لمدير السفتي في مصنع اسمنت ومش عارف ايه الاسئله اللي ممكن يسالها بالرغم اني عارفه بعض منها بس ارجو من حضرتك الافاده وشكرا وارجو الرد بسرعه


----------



## ضياء الدين فراج (28 يناير 2009)

مهندس غسان ممكن ترد عليا عندي مقابله شخصيه في مصنع اسمنت ممكن اعرف من حضرتك ايه المواضيع اللي اركز عليها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (28 يناير 2009)

أخي الفاضل
اعتقد بدايتا ان تتعرف علي صناعة الاسمنت وتقرا فيها جيدا لمعرفة المخاطر المرتبطة بها
وغالبا في الصناعات الكبيرة تتوفر فيها معظم المخاطر لكن في صناعة الاسمنت اعتقد ان المخاطر الكيميائية وخاصة
المتعلقة بالاتربة وانواعها وتاثيرها وطرق الوقاية منها وكذلك الحدود العتبيةtlmوالموجودة بالقانون نقطة مهمة
وفي النهايه ركز علي بعض المخاطر وتكلم عنها واجعل الرد علي قدر السؤال
وفي النهاية اذكرك بحديث النبي(ص)لابن عباس"أذا سألت فسأل الله وإذا أستعنت فأستعن بالله واعلم لو أجتمعت الانس والجن علي ان ينفعوك بشيئ لن ينفعوك إلا بما كتب الله لك ولو أجتمعت الجن والانس علي ان يضروك بشئ لن يضروك إلا بشئ قد كتبه الله عليك رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف" او كما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------

